# Transmission FAILURE and many other problems...



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Change dealerships. You're currently using a "stealership". Also, call GM and get a case opened. Marginal dealerships tend to do better when mothership GM is watching. Good dealerships will make this call for you if the problem is outside their ability to handle.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Make 200k transmissions and you will have some failures, everybody does. A 1% failure rate would be 2000 transmissions and with that many failures, we'd be hearing a lot more about that. 

That being said, it's unexcusable for the dealership to treat you that way and GM should be fixing this situation asap. Once again, the dealership gives GM a bad name.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My advice: call GM and create a case for these issues. You have an extremely incompetent dealership and you're not the first. Keep in mind that the dealerships are privately owned and operated; they are *not* owned and operated by GM. Under the warranty period, GM is required to provide you roadside assistance and towing if the vehicle cannot be moved as a result of a defect. They should have offered you this option.

You also could have gone out and picked up a rental car, and GM would have been required to reimburse you. I believe National car rental will even come and pick you up.

Can't really say much else until the car is looked at by a *competent *dealership.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im sorry to hear you have issues, but let me say that while its easy for us who have no problems to mention fail rates and things like that we also do understand and are here to help. stacy (a gm employee) who watches these forums to the best of her ability is quick to help and get things resolved. i assure you the car can and will be fixed by a competant dealer once a gm service request if filed whether stacy files it for you or you call the national number. these cars are realiable and i think you will love the vehicle after your issues are resolved. If theres anything you need to know or do this forum is here. Hope this gets resolved quickly for you and keep us in the know on this.

Also thanks for your service in the military! i have two brothers in the army.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your problems. You need to get it to a different dealership!

For future use the roadside number is 1800 CHEV USA.

Chevy used to put it on the windows of cars, but they don't any more.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your problems. The tranny on my 2011 LTZ RS is pretty crappy too. I predict that something will happen to it before the lease is up in February 2014 because of the way it shifts- very erratic and neck snapping at times. I would have thought that with almost 9,000 miles on her, she would have "learned" my driving style, but I guess not.

One question lingers- when this happened to your car, why didn't you push the OnStar button for help?

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Bruin2007 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice and suggestions. 

And to fastdriver, I actually didnt think of calling onstar, but I dont think they could have done much to help. I needed to be to the hospital on time to see my patients, and with more time elapsing waiting for help, the commute increases exponentially, so I got it back to my apt and there was no time to wait for a tow, or for the dealer to open, and the rental agency was not open for another 2 hours, so I got a ride... 

I was hoping to be able to drive it to the dealer that evening, because I didnt realize how serious/permanent it was, but, alas, the reverse did not work, and so I had to get the tow the following day according to my dealer, because the rental agency was closing by that point. When I got a hold of GM that afternoon from work, they couldnt tow it without my keys.... Oy vey. Nothing was working in my favor.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope that you arranged a rental on our own for the morning. You may be able to get the dealership to reimburse you for it. Information and the phone number for GM roadside assistance and the is in the back of the owners manual. Too late now, but keep it in mind for the future.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

as this forum stays in the active topics i'm sure Stacy will see it and get a prompt resolution for you. I hope this gets resolved as fast as possible man!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I also have this sinking feeling my transmission will see major issues in the next 2 years. But **** 20k miles and a failure. That would be the end of my Cruze, and hello different new car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I also have this sinking feeling my transmission will see major issues in the next 2 years. But **** 20k miles and a failure. That would be the end of my Cruze, and hello different new car.


I wouldn't sweat it. There will be defects here and there, and being a member of a forum, you're bound to see more issues than there actually are because people will be more likely to join to talk about them. They'd otherwise have no reason to join. Given the percentage of us who don't have issues on here, I'd say the Cruze is doing pretty well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wouldn't sweat it. There will be defects here and there, and being a member of a forum, you're bound to see more issues than there actually are because people will be more likely to join to talk about them. They'd otherwise have no reason to join. Given the percentage of us who don't have issues on here, I'd say the Cruze is doing pretty well.


I remember shortly after joining CT that I had the same feeling. Then I realized that on-line forums will always show a disproportionate number of problems when compared to the real world.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bruin2007 said:


> Hi, I dont know if this is the right section for this, but here goes:
> 
> I have about 20,000 miles on my 2011 Chevy Cruze and 2 weeks ago as I was leaving to go to work at the hospital at 5:45am, my car had this weird lag- worse than normal as I was pulling onto the street. Then, 2 miles up the road as I was trying to get onto the socal freeway, I was unable to accelerate and my check engine light came on. I quickly put on my hazards and slowly got off at the next exit, because I was only moving at about 5 mph. I pulled over in the parking lot, turned off the car, waited a minute, and tried again, and of course the engine light was still on and the car hobbled back to my apartment.
> 
> ...




Bruin2007,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle. I understand that this is frustrating to deal with. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 302svt (Feb 19, 2015)

Mine has 21k on it and now no transmission, my first chevy in 12 years or so, time to trade to a Ford. Thanks Chevrolet


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

302svt said:


> Mine has 21k on it and now no transmission, my first chevy in 12 years or so, time to trade to a Ford. Thanks Chevrolet


That transmission should be fully covered under your B2B and power train warranties. Basically, it doesn't matter which car company is making the car, as long as there is mass production you will have an occasional major failure. If the Cruze was actually plagued by them it wouldn't remain GM's number one seller. 

If you came from Ford, get your Cruze repaired and then when you're ready and decide you still don't like the Cruze, go back to Ford. I recommend this because when someone tries a new car manufacturer a lot of that manufacturer's quirks come across as problems and irritants. (Transmission failure is a problem, not a quirk).


----------



## 302svt (Feb 19, 2015)

I consider a transmission failure is a major failure especially at very low mileage that people are having them, search this website and Google and you will see that isn't just a few having problems it is thousands, just because it is their number one selling car does not mean they should screw their customers, in my point of view they should try to make it better for their customers so it would still be their best selling car. Their should be a recall to replace what is wrong with the wave plates but GM is trying to get out of but I know other manufactures do the same thing. Thanks


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Holy bump


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I loved that the O/P didn't think of using the Emergency Roadside feature from OnStar. Also I asked for many Directions & Connections, thanked the Rep and then hung up. You *can't* hang up, if you do the directions are not fed to your car. Finally Transmissions have broken over the years in every make and model. If you want true peace of mind and are planning on keeping the Car for a long time, purchase an optional service contract sold by your G.M. Dealer or many other providers. Cars do break, in and out of warranty coverage.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

iKermit said:


> Holy bump


First bump in 2.5+ years. Yeah, they're dropping like flies. :sarcasm:


Still sucks big-time when it happens to you.


----------

